# disc golf dye's



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2008)

When I am not with my family or in my workshop I am playing disc golf. I can't leave things how they are when I get them so I started doing custom dye jobs on my disc. Here are some samples of what I have done. Anybody here play disc golf??????? or evn hear of it?
bruce lee





air jerry...i only dd the jerry part not the actual tye dye.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 16, 2008)

played it once, but it wasn't my cup of tea...prefer real golf, but haven't played much since my trip to the UK (which was about 8 years ago now!!) 

Andrew


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 16, 2008)

35 years ago we called it Frisbee golf.  Can't say as I've played since then, though.  Nice artwork.


----------



## turned_for_good (Mar 17, 2008)

Played it a few times, them picked up a real driver and showed the frisby what I though of it.[}]

Oh, nice dye job.  I don't think I have ever said that to a guy before.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 17, 2008)

I've played. It makes frisbee golf look like tiddlywinks. Those drivers really sail, I about killed my brother's truck from 100 yards one of the first times I threw one. Had no idea they'd go so far so fast! Very fun game, a little more my cup of tea than regular golf. Nice work!


----------



## spitfire (Mar 17, 2008)

I use to play all golf and was not very good. Picked this up about 2 years ago and it's been a blast.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 17, 2008)

I just did another one tonight to mes with my friend.





I ope he doesn't throw it in the pond when he see's it [}]


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey now! That's my buddy Calvin! LOL

I just want to go on record as saying that I have no idea who Ben is, and had no part in the making of this disk. Please contact customer support to lodge complaints and concerns.

[]


----------



## R2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Very Creative!


----------



## holmqer (Mar 17, 2008)

I used to play back in college 20 some odd years ago


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 17, 2008)

Tried it once but the dang dog always won the race.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 17, 2008)

I hear that a lot, that people use to play in college. Since then we now have the http://www.pdga.com/
and the top money making pro last year made 45-50k. The big thing I see when new people are playing is they actually use a frisbee, golf disc and frisbee are 2 whole diferent things.


----------



## turned_for_good (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spitfire_
> 
> I just did another one tonight to mes with my friend.
> 
> ...



Now thats funny!


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 18, 2008)

We've got several courses around where I live. Several friends of mine and I are hopelessly addicted. We're also into beltsander racing. But that's a topic for another thread!!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 18, 2008)

It used to be a huge pastime on the campus I work on. The campground we have or family camping trip at has an 18 "Basket" course that starts off looking tame then gets really tough. it actually goes up a mountain side through the forest (imagine your fairway being a path through the trees) and ends at a swimming pool which you really are happy to see after that hike. I also play the regular type of golf. I am much better at golf than I am disc golf. Hint, lay up to anything that even resembles a tree branch.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 18, 2008)

Check out this video, it's from the Ice Bowl I played in this year. It's a disc golf charity event to raise fod and money of rlocal shelters. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=P7n0fW3oJxw


----------



## thewishman (Mar 19, 2008)

I LOVE disc golf. There are about five courses around Columbus, OH and I wish we had a few more. Great fun and MUCH cheaper than regular golf (which I play infrequently and poorly.)

Great designs! I never thought to customize them in that way - GDNJ*


Chris

*Good discs, nice job


----------



## chigdon (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to play all the time!  I miss it.  Do you have a site or listing where you sell your discs?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guy's glad to see some other players on the board.  Did any of you guy's see the worlds 2005 dvd???? I live about 1.5 hrs from those courses in Allentown and played at Jordan Creek which was one of the course played in worlds. Check this pic out it's kinda wood related  this is hole 16 at Jordan Creek. I don't really have a site where I sell them. I post them on our club site and I think they are going to make their way to Ebay. Check out the one I did last night. 








Mr. Norris is not afraid of a few trees.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm working on another one tonight...Here is a hint.

"I can't turn left"

anyody know who it is?


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spitfire_
> 
> I'm working on another one tonight...Here is a hint.
> 
> ...



Tony Stewart? heh

*ducks*


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2008)

HaHA. I postedthe same thing on my disc golf forum and those guy's thought nascar too but that was not right. It is Derrick Zoolander


----------



## txbatons (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice discs. Here in my city (Carrollton, TX) we have a huge disc golf course in the middle of town that's maintained by the city and free to play by anyone. There's always tons of people on it and I've wanted to try it, but haven't gotten off my keister to do so. There's also a store here in town - Play It Again Sports - that sells discs by the hundreds. I never knew there were so many different weights, styles, etc.!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2008)

Would that be the famous "Blue Steel" pose?

Chris


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd be afraid to use one of those - afraid that the guys ahead of me would add it to their "collection."

Chris


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Like the graphics.


----------

